# Rice question



## callmaker60 (Apr 10, 2016)

I have always just put soy sauce on my rice, anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## roadfix (Apr 10, 2016)

Furikake


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 10, 2016)

Is this for Asian food, or any food? I put all kinds of things in rice.

- Last week, I made rice pilaf by sautéing onion and garlic in butter and oil. Then I  added rice and toasted it for a few minutes, then added Penzeys Mural of Flavor seasoning and chicken stock and cooked till done.
- A couple days later, I warmed up the leftover rice and added sumac, za'atar, golden raisins and toasted pine nuts.
- Quick Mexican rice: Sauté onion and garlic in oil, add 1 cup rice and toast for a few minutes, add 1 1/2 cups chicken stock and 1/2 cup salsa. Cook till done.

Add a teaspoon or two of any seasoning mix you're using in the main dish.


----------



## callmaker60 (Apr 10, 2016)

any food  
Furikake 		?????????


----------



## jennyema (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## roadfix (Apr 10, 2016)

callmaker60 said:


> any food
> Furikake 		?????????



Furikake is rice seasoning you simply sprinkle on steamed rice or other Asian dishes.   I assume you're looking for something as simple as that since you mentioned soy sauce?


----------



## CraigC (Apr 10, 2016)

callmaker60 said:


> I have always just put soy sauce on my rice, anyone have any other suggestions?



Sure, jambalaya! Chicken and yellow rice. Mirin, rice vinegar and sugar for sushi rice. I know folks that just put butter on rice.


----------



## callmaker60 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone, some great ideas.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 10, 2016)

I love pineapple fried rice.  I use fish sauce and soy sauce in it.  A few cashews or other nuts add a nice crunch.

When I was in college, I would make what my roommates called "yummy rice".  It was just Minute Rice made with Velveeta.  They loved it.  (Hey, we were poor!)


----------



## roadfix (Apr 10, 2016)

Besides steamed rice I sprinkle Furikake on plain pasta as well.   Nothing else on the pasta except Furikake.    I usually keep about a half a dozen different varieties of this stuff in the pantry, my favorite being the wasabi furikake.   Rock!


----------



## jennyema (Apr 10, 2016)

roadfix said:


> Besides steamed rice I sprinkle Furikake on plain pasta as well.   Nothing else on the pasta except Furikake.    I usually keep about a half a dozen different varieties of this stuff in the pantry, my favorite being the wasabi furikake.   Rock!



I have several varieties on hand, too.  It rocks!


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 10, 2016)

Cook your rice in chicken,vegetable or beef broth and Bob's your uncle


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 10, 2016)

I had to look up furikake.  Sounds interesting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 11, 2016)

I keep several furikake blends also...but no wasabi...I like my nose hairs. WhOO!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 11, 2016)

I use rice as a base for anything I would use to put over pasta or potatoes, Shrek is not on the low carb diet. 

I like a nice veggie stir-fry...with rice for Shrek and zoodles for me.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 11, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I keep several furikake blends also...but no wasabi...I like my nose hairs. WhOO!


The wasabi flavor is actually pretty mild......wish they were stronger.


----------



## rodentraiser (Apr 12, 2016)

I like Rice-a-Roni and I've been trying to figure out ways to make it. I found out the vermillion is just very thin spaghetti, so the next time I make rice, I'm going to try adding that to it. I usually always add chicken broth, garlic powder, and onion powder to the rice I make, with a little salt, pepper, and cayenne. 

I may also start to experiment around with Parmesan cheese rice.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 12, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> I like Rice-a-Roni and I've been trying to figure out ways to make it. I found out the vermillion is just very thin spaghetti, so the next time I make rice, I'm going to try adding that to it. I usually always add chicken broth, garlic powder, and onion powder to the rice I make, with a little salt, pepper, and cayenne.
> 
> I may also start to experiment around with Parmesan cheese rice.



Take a look at the Near East brand of rice products.  Their rice pilaf is almost as good as home made.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 12, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> Take a look at the Near East brand of rice products.  Their rice pilaf is almost as good as home made.



With one exception, I can't bring myself to pay the markup on boxed rice mixes. There's probably about 30 cents worth of rice in them! I have so many seasonings in my cabinets and fridge that I can make any of the prepared rice dishes myself. 

The only exception is Uncle Ben's Long Grain & Wild Rice, since the wild rice takes so much longer to cook than white rice.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 12, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> With one exception, I can't bring myself to pay the markup on boxed rice mixes. There's probably about 30 cents worth of rice in them! I have so many seasonings in my cabinets and fridge that I can make any of the prepared rice dishes myself...



Certainly, home made is better and cheaper.  I was responding to the poster's Rice-a-roni comment.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 12, 2016)

Of course. And I was responding to your comment  Just making conversation.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 13, 2016)

Here is one that is not your everyday rice. Cook rice so every grain is separate. Rinse drain. Put in a bowl. Add hot milk and some sugar, maybe just a little bit of vanilla or/and cinnamon. Voila you have breakfast. 
Make a meat type stew, cook rice pour liquid from the stew on the rice, meat on the side - you have great lunch. 
Cook rice, mix in raw eggs, cottage cheese, raisins, bake, bam you have dessert. You can put anything on your rice. Anything you can imagine. It's your rice, eat it any way you are pleased.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 13, 2016)

Here is an idea! One word, Horchata!


----------

